# Bacon 36# 3  recipes better than tv Tatonka, pepper



## dave17a (Jan 25, 2014)

007.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 25, 2014


















008.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 25, 2014


















009.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 25, 2014


















010.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 25, 2014






Did pops brine on one. They are on the racks. Did onother on Pops with 1 Tbls onoin powder and garlic powder then afer 10 days put cbp,put in fridge for pellicle. Test fry was uuuummmmm! after rinsing. Garlic and onion was interesting.  Last 12#er was Sausage makers brown sugar country ham cure. Bride loves it.  Got another belly to do. Guess it will be Sausage makers stuff. Oh yea this is apple on AMNPS. Full tray which I always get at least 12 hrs> Mixed apple with maple and went out, maybe 45 min or so, that is what I wanted. Dried maple in oven at 200* for half hr.  They will be my finish smoke Tomorrow. Gonna leave it in smoker. Only getting to 32 tonight. get up early to do as much maple as possible. Gonna get down to zero Here.Will post pics tommorow after 12 hrs. Gotta get up early. Thanks for looking. All this knowledge is friom yhis forum. Thanks, Dave


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking good Dave!


----------



## dave17a (Jan 27, 2014)

005.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 27, 2014


















004.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 27, 2014






Don't know if you can see great mahogany color on  sides, but we are ready. Last 12 hrs. or better was apple and hickory mix. Tried all maple aftwer drieng in oven and still went out. Windy and shut intakes way down so mayby my fault. Went to PC and that went out! Had for awhile but still in bag sealed up and always pushed air out. Pics sure don't tell the story, and I can't spell...Beutifull sunset. theres an a in there somwhere.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice bacon and sunset.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks good!

I made a couple slabs with Tatonka dust in my last batch. The wife tried it, and said, "Next time, do them all that way."


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 29, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> Looks good!
> I made a couple slabs with Tatonka dust in my last batch. The wife tried it, and said, "Next time, do them all that way."



Hey Mike,

I bought some Tatonka dust after I read your last bacon post where you said how much you liked it.  As I recall you just used Pop's Brine as normal, and then coated your bacon slab with Tatonka before smoking cold smoking.  About how much Tatonka dust did you use for what size of belly section?  I'd like to try this on my next batch of bacon, but I'm worried about making the bacon too salty since the Tatonka dust also contains a fair amount of salt.

Thanks for any specifics!
Clarissa


----------



## dave17a (Jan 29, 2014)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> I bought some Tatonka dust after I read your last bacon post where you said how much you liked it. As I recall you just used Pop's Brine as normal, and then coated your bacon slab with Tatonka before smoking cold smoking. About how much Tatonka dust did you use for what size of belly section? I'd like to try this on my next batch of bacon, but I'm worried about making the bacon too salty since the Tatonka dust also contains a fair amount of salt.
> 
> ...


Cooked up a few of everthing I cured and OMG!  Tatonka after Pops brine great did  rub after cure and before smoke. Go for it unless gotta cut back on salt. Pssst which I should. Shared  this  batch. Will last till next season and got one more belly to do. Bacon is not a staple, but who can do whithout it to season food or just gobble up! 













010.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Jan 25, 2014


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 29, 2014)

dave17a said:


> Cooked up a few of everthing I cured and OMG!  Tatonka after Pops brine great did  rub after cure and before smoke. Go for it unless gotta cut back on salt. Pssst which I should. Shared  this  batch. Will last till next season and got one more belly to do. Bacon is not a staple, but who can do whithout it to season food or just gobble up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, dave!  I'll give it a shot on some of my next bacon batch.  Hope you enjoy your bacon, it looks great!
Clarissa


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 29, 2014)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> I bought some Tatonka dust after I read your last bacon post where you said how much you liked it. As I recall you just used Pop's Brine as normal, and then coated your bacon slab with Tatonka before smoking cold smoking. About how much Tatonka dust did you use for what size of belly section? I'd like to try this on my next batch of bacon, but I'm worried about making the bacon too salty since the Tatonka dust also contains a fair amount of salt.
> 
> ...


I only use 1/3 cup of salt per gallon when I'm doing Pop's brine, so a little more added by the Tatonka Dust isn't going to hurt anything. I dusted heavily on the belly slabs before smoking. But MossyMo (who makes the stuff) uses it in the brine itself. He says it's really good that way, but I haven't tried that yet, as the stuff is kind of precious.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Jan 29, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> I only use 1/3 cup of salt per gallon when I'm doing Pop's brine, so a little more added by the Tatonka Dust isn't going to hurt anything. I dusted heavily on the belly slabs before smoking. But MossyMo (who makes the stuff) uses it in the brine itself. He says it's really good that way, but I haven't tried that yet, as the stuff is kind of precious.



Thanks, Mike.  That gives me a ballpark to work with.  I appreciate the info and the suggestion....I'm always looking for ways to step up my bacon game.

Have a great night!
Clarissa


----------



## dave17a (Jan 31, 2014)

But maybe I didn't worry about salt and just loved eating all of different recipes and not being critical of my curing process. HOMEMADE BACON. Sorry, Going to fry diff ones tommorrow and analyze in the morn.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 2, 2014)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> I bought some Tatonka dust after I read your last bacon post where you said how much you liked it. As I recall you just used Pop's Brine as normal, and then coated your bacon slab with Tatonka before smoking cold smoking. About how much Tatonka dust did you use for what size of belly section? I'd like to try this on my next batch of bacon, but I'm worried about making the bacon too salty since the Tatonka dust also contains a fair amount of salt.
> 
> ...


Got a confession to make. Tatonka did make it a little to salty after making a whole skillet. Washed off what I could. Yhen thinking about it, because I got confused it was on the dry rub Which was The Sausage makers brown sugar country ham cure. Sorry.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Feb 2, 2014)

dave17a said:


> Got a confession to make. Tatonka did make it a little to salty after making a whole skillet. Washed off what I could. Yhen thinking about it, because I got confused it was on the dry rub Which was The Sausage makers brown sugar country ham cure. Sorry.


The first time we did the bacon with the Tatonka Dust and we did a fry test it was really salty.  We ended up soaking in a cold water bath for a couple of hours (changing the water every 20 mins) to get it at the right salt level.  Be sure to do a fry test to check for the salt level of ANY bacon you are making. Even after the long water bath it never took away the flavor (just the salt) - it was amazing!! 

When we did this first we used Tenderquick as the cure but next time we will use cure #1 so that the salt level is not as high at the beginning.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Feb 2, 2014)

Tatonka3A2 said:


> The first time we did the bacon with the Tatonka Dust and we did a fry test it was really salty.  We ended up soaking in a cold water bath for a couple of hours (changing the water every 20 mins) to get it at the right salt level.  Be sure to do a fry test to check for the salt level of ANY bacon you are making. Even after the long water bath it never took away the flavor (just the salt) - it was amazing!!
> 
> When we did this first we used Tenderquick as the cure but next time we will use cure #1 so that the salt level is not as high at the beginning.





dave17a said:


> Got a confession to make. Tatonka did make it a little to salty after making a whole skillet. Washed off what I could. Yhen thinking about it, because I got confused it was on the dry rub Which was The Sausage makers brown sugar country ham cure. Sorry.



Thanks Tatonka and Dave for sharing your experiences.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 3, 2014)

Tatonka3A2 said:


> The first time we did the bacon with the Tatonka Dust and we did a fry test it was really salty.  We ended up soaking in a cold water bath for a couple of hours (changing the water every 20 mins) to get it at the right salt level.  Be sure to do a fry test to check for the salt level of ANY bacon you are making. Even after the long water bath it never took away the flavor (just the salt) - it was amazing!!
> 
> When we did this first we used Tenderquick as the cure but next time we will use cure #1 so that the salt level is not as high at the beginn


Sprinkled Tatonka after cure, right before smoke, form pellicle and all. I always do fry test. Probably be better in summer when craving salt but haven't tried after washing it off, shouldn't be very infused just on top


----------



## dave17a (Feb 5, 2014)

005.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 5, 2014






Did this slab in pops plus tbls each of garlic  and onion powder, then cgbp after pull. This is the meatiest slab I have ever gotten. Only second year yhough.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 5, 2014)

cgbp??????


----------



## mossymo (Feb 5, 2014)

Cracked Ground Black Pepper I am assuming...


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 5, 2014)

Or Coarse Ground Black Pepper


----------



## dave17a (Feb 6, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> Or Coarse Ground Black Pepper





MossyMO said:


> Cracked Ground Black Pepper I am assuming...





c farmer said:


> cgbp??????


course ground black pepper. isn't that the acronynm?


----------



## dave17a (Feb 10, 2014)

012.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 10, 2014






One more belly. Sausage makers on both. Added more brown sugar and Agave amber nectar on right. Great Valentines gift guys.lol. Anywho we'll see.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 19, 2014)

010.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 18, 2014






Colors are hard to tell. They smell great, when I open the beer fridge. Was gonna slice tonight, but forgot to tell bride to put in freezer before got home. Rather do it on her school night, just want to slice off some and eat it raw lokks and smells so good


----------



## dave17a (Feb 24, 2014)

002.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 23, 2014






Sausage makers brown sugar country ham cure. Thinking top isjust cure and bottom is added brown sugar plus Agave necter and it is frozen a little longer, so slices came out like a slab of stone, never lost shape. Soaked for an hr. after fry test. Still alittle salty.... but hey.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh at least 24 hrs. on hickory. Swear yhe AMNPS after 20 hrs. had just gone out still cinders when dumped in the a.m. Had 5 hrs. on first row last checked before bed. First time on that one. Hickory


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 24, 2014)

Your bacon looks great Dave! you had a nice belly too, judging by the sliced views.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 24, 2014)

Man them were some good bellys. People don't know what there missin with yhat much meat. Totally different.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 24, 2014)

I love meaty bacon.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 24, 2014)

I WANT THAT!!!


----------



## dave17a (Feb 26, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I love meaty bacon.





Woodcutter said:


> Your bacon looks great Dave! you had a nice belly too, judging by the sliced views.


And it just breaks off when you bite it. Have an egg on me. Ha


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry, no eggs here.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 27, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Sorry, no eggs here.


To bad. Love dirty eggs.


----------

